# Cliquer sur un lien à l'ouverture d'une page



## amandine34 (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Tous les jours j'ouvre des pages avec un lien (sans id sans classe) appelé "Voir la carte"

Je voudrais que à chaque fois que j'ouvre une page avec marqué "Voir la carte" Safari clique sur ce lien.

Cela est-il possible ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## amandine34 (28 Juillet 2017)

pas très actif ce forum ou trop complexe a faire ?


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2017)

amandine34 a dit:


> pas très actif ce forum ou trop complexe a faire ?


Ben attendre la fin des vacances ou de la sieste de certains. 

Sinon, si d'autres sont comme moi et ne sont pas capables de t'aider, on te répond quoi ?


----------

